
Why CSS Is Difficult - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/@panuviljamaa/why-css-is-difficult-a2cdf0a04ca1
======
galaxyLogic
Seems CSS style-classes can be combined in only one order, the order they are
written in the style-sheet. Does this make sense? You can have your T-Model
Ford in any color you want as long as it is black. Cascading doesn't seem to
help here, or does it?

